# Game 44: Nets @ Cavs--02.01.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 44
New Jersey Nets @ Cleveland Cavaliers**
Wednesday February 1st, 2006
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 23-20


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Eric Snow*</td><td>*Aleksandar Pavlovic*</td><td>*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*</td><td>*LeBron James*</td><td>*Drew Gooden*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.9</td><td>4.2</td><td>16.2</td><td>31.2</td><td>10.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.4</td><td>1.3</td><td>7.4</td><td>6.9</td><td>8.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.4</td><td>.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>6.3</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Damon Jones*</td><td>*Donyell Marshall*</td><td>*Luke Jackson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>10.5</td><td>2.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.6</td><td>7.0</td><td>.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.8</td><td>.8</td><td>.7</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>24.0</td><td>12.6</td><td>18.9</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.2</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.8</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.1</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Cavs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>LeBron James 31.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Drew Gooden 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>LeBron James 6.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.95</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>LeBron James 1.70</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .84</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 1.67</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.3%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Alan Henderson 54.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 39.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Larry Hughes 38.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 86.8%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>23-20</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>23-22</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>18-27</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>15-30</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-3</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>37-6</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>28-18</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>23-20</td><td>14</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>26-17</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>23-21</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>23-22</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>21-22</td><td>16</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>21-22</td><td>16</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 2-0*
12.9.05 @ CLE: Cavs 100- Ners 109 
12.27.05 @ NJ: Nets 96- Cavs 91 

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job on the game thread ToddMac!

After an inspiring win against the Pistons, I hope the Nets won't be too tired for this game against the Cavs. The 2nd day of a back to back is always difficult, much less for players who played heavy minutes like our big 3 tonight. Aside from the big 3, Krstic and Collins will have to step up once again tonight. Both played very well against the Pistons. 

I hope that tonight's win will inspire them to play excellent and intelligent basketball against the Cavs. 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

COme on nets.... "Bring IT!''


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

I hope we kick some serious a** tomorrow, so that Cleavland will bounce back against Miami---> leading to Nets gaining on that second playoff seed. By the way, is this game going to be on TNT like the last one in Cleavland?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hope the Nets continue their ownage of King and the Cavs.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

I can't see the game tonight :curse: 

I'm going to the rec center(where you play basketball) and I got 5 bucks on the line.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Who the hell made this schedule?

A four game west coast swing, come home to play the Pistons, then have to travel to Cleveland the next night?!

:curse:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Even worse. The Cavs had yesterday off!

:curse::curse:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I wish this game was home, LBJ has never beaten us at home.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope we win this game to build on the great win against the Pistons. By the way if Detriot wins 70 games, the Nets would go down as one of the few teams that beat them this season. :banana:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm pumped for this game as well! Let's Go!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Nets are 7 point underdogs due to the crappy scheduling.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Nets are 7 point underdogs due to the crappy scheduling.


 Weren't we 7 point underdogs last night as well?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Nets are 7 point underdogs due to the crappy scheduling.


I love being the undergods... When have we not been but then we prove everyone worng


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> I can't see the game tonight :curse:
> 
> I'm going to the rec center(where you play basketball) and I got 5 bucks on the line.



Can't see any game. :curse:


Espn only show one game for week in Brazil and the most are the games from Spurs (because of ginobili argentina) and Bucks (because of Bogut).

We share the ESPN with Argentina and Australian. :curse: 

We do not have other TV to show the games. :curse:

GO Nets. 

Hope we win and hope Varejao do a great job. But in the garbage time. :cheers:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Lets go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are gonna win 
and u know what happens when i say we win
We do Win 
And i dont say it to often
I said it yesterday and we did


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

There is noone on the Cavs who can stop Vince. Larry is their best perimeter defender but he's out. Even if he did play he couldn't stop Vince. LeBron isn't a good defender in this L yet either if he had to guard Vince for some stretches. Let's hope RJ can keep King from scoring 35+ on us tonight.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

they dont need anyone to stop vince if he keeps missing wide open shots


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm thinking of changing my name to either "Cookie Monster" or "Franchise Jizzy"


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wonka137 said:


> they dont need anyone to stop vince if he keeps missing wide open shots


Are you a raptor fan


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well Murray is active, lets see if Wright gets minutes before Murray does.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man... forgot to pick (in the pick'em) the Nets/RJ in this one... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cavs win the tip


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden for 2

0-2 - CLE


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cavs control the tip.

Gooden forcing, goes glass, and hits... looking for the foul, and no call.

2-0; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden for 2

0-4 - CLE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cavs win the tip.

Gooden banks one in. 2-0 Cavs.

Nenad misses a turnaround, rebound LeBron.

Gooden hits again. 4-0 Cavs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses, James w/ the board. Gooden again.

Kidd to Krstic, blocked by Z.

Gooden tries to take Collins off the dribble, but steps out of bounds.

4-0; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd with a fancy pass, Nenad gets blocked by Big Z.

Gooden drives and steps out of bounds.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

they are 3-3 we are 0-4 wow


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ugh, look at how fat you are. You disgust me. Oink, oink. Yes, you want butter on that english muffin won't you because you're a blimp. You don't deserve to eat. (sticks finger in throat) :hurl:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

0-6 - CLE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

LeBron hits his first shot.

6-0 Cavs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, misses.

Z w/ the board.

James with the jumper.

Kidd hands off to Collins, the lead to RJ.

RJ turns it over.

6-0; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

G0 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Ugh, look at how fat you are. You disgust me. Oink, oink. Yes, you want butter on that english muffin won't you because you're a blimp. You don't deserve to eat. (sticks finger in throat) :hurl:


 what?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cavs miss, Carter misses. Z puts one down.

Nets time out.

8-0; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z with a dunk on the break. 8-0 Cavs.

Timeout Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zydrunas Ilgauskas for 2

0-8 - CLE


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dammit honeymoon's over


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets look very sluggish...not playing with any energy at all so far.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

well this game is done, I'm gonna watch the lakers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> dammit honeymoon's over


 2 minutes into a game...sounds about right to call the outcome.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

not good start


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> well this game is done, I'm gonna watch the lakers


 have fun. bye.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Dayam, left the energy in CAA. Get it started guys. At least no foul trouble.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> well this game is done, I'm gonna watch the lakers


wow, never come back to this forum then.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

2-8 - CLE


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd wit da swish first bucket of the game
8-2 cavs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic, Kidd, Collins misses, James w/ the board.

Z turns it over as he can't handle the pass.

Kidd with the Nets 1st bucket off the screen.

8-2; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits and the Nets finally score. 8-2 Cavs


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Foul??????????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Snow misses. Kidd to RJ, misses, fouled but no call. James misses, Kidd board.

Carter drives, throws it up, fouled. Doesn't hit.

8-2; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

haha was dat vince who went and 1 *****es?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snow is doing a pretty good job on Vince, considering the size difference.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits both

4-8 - CLE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> Foul??????????


 LeBron doesn't foul. Ever.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"wow, never come back to this forum then." why because I dont like watching a team shoot 30% for almost every game?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

can someone bann wonka!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits both free throws.

Last touched by James, Nets ball.

Some super ugly ball.

Krstic hands off to Carter, whips the pass to Collins, Collins is fouled, going to the line.

8-4; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> "wow, never come back to this forum then." why because I dont like watching a team shoot 30% for almost every game?


 I thought you were going to watch the lakers game?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

30 evry game your on crack!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins to the free throw line for 2...
Collins 1 of 2

5-8 -CLE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits. 8-7 Cavs


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

7-8 - CLE


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter wit da jumper 
7-8 cavs

nets wit a 7-0 run


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince sure likes passing to the big guys


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins goes 1 of 2.

Carter blocks Sasha, Carter hits.

James is off, board by Gooden, James miss off again.

Krstic stuff by Z. RJ fouls Z.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

GET OUT OF THE LEAGUE KRSTIC, BLOCKED TWICE in 4 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who is guarding Bron he has been quiet so far


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone else besides me Wonka187 is not human? I think he's a robot or soemthing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

James w/ the poor pass, picked off by Kidd.

Kidd misses the jumper.

Sasha misses the 3. RJ w/ the board.

Kidd to Carter, to Krstic and hits.

Nets up 1!

9-0 run.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits and the nets take the lead. 9-8 Nets

Time Out Cavs.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

9-8 - NETS


Timeout Cavs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Who is guarding Bron he has been quiet so far


 RJ. He's done well on him in the past too.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

nets lead game over i think ill stop watching *edit*!!!!!


play nice. ~ToddMac11


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

good stuff


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks boys, energy back. Lets keep it going.


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

VC playing great Defense once again tonight. Already has tipped a few balls and done some nice things.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

As long as the Nets have the lead after 3 quarters you can turn your TV off. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden for 2

9-10 - CLE


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Haha, play nice.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

neoxsupreme said:


> As long as the Nets have the lead after 3 quarters you can turn your TV off. :biggrin:


LOL good stuff man. We should all be hoping they are leading after the third


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out of the TO, Gooden w/ a turnaround.

Kidd misses, Marshall w/ the board.

Kidd lunges at James, and LBJ travels... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Vince sure likes passing to the big guys


 Put VC with KG and you will get afraid,very afraid. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ooh, that was nice. Kidd went for the steal, it threw LeBron off a little bit and he got called for the travel.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gooden called for a travel. 6 turnovers for the cavs already...hopefully the sloppyness will keep going.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Robinson, misses.

Gooden travels.

Kidd gets inside, but can't finish, Kidd called on a foul, his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

amazing, kidd misses layup AND FOULS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lebron James is a travel


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj to da rim! fouled by gooden nice drive by rj


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the tip... Robinson gets it as RJ was taking off, RJ has to wait, gets it, drives, Gooden back... fouled.

Hits the 1st.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Hits the 2nd.

11-10; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

3-15 that is hot!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow this Cavs are playing very sloppy. How many turnovers is that now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits 2 from the line. 11-10 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

11-10 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Wow this Cavs are playing very sloppy. How many turnovers is that now


 They said 6.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

11-12 - CLE


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

lebron wit da fadeaway hits glass

11-12 cavs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LBJ posts RJ, fadeaway going glass, hits.

Carter in the post converts.

13-12; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

13-12 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Verujo for 2

12-14 - CLE


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

15-14 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the nice pass to Nenad. Nets take the lead back by 1. 15-14 Nets


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

good move


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Varejo hits.

RJ can't hit the 3 at the buzzer.

Marshall misses, Krstic board.

Carter to Krstic, Krstic w/ the dunk.

Jackson misses the 3.

Krstic's hook rims out.

Jackson misses another 3.

Krstic board.

Final minute.

Vaughn can't hit off the screen.

15-14; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Luke Jackson for 3

15-17 - CLE


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

luke finally hits a 3 after 3 tries 

17-15 cavs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Luke Jackson hits a 3 after three attempts at it. Cavs up 17-15


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

17-15 - CLE
End of the 1st


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of 1st*
Cavs 17
Nets 15


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson finally hits a 3.

RJ to Vaughn, to Carter, fouled by James, none shooting.

Padgett in for Krstic.

13 seconds to go.

Carter for 3 misses.

James with the board, poked away by RJ.

End of the 1st.

15-17; Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

What an exciting game!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we have to cut out the sloppy play 

the nets look very sluggish out there


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

VC loves Nenad. :biggrin:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

final destination 3 i wanna watch dat! 

too bad its rated r...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> What an exciting game!!!


 I started off not bad...cavs 8-0 run, nets 9-0 run....but then both got sloppy.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why does MJM always blame the refs?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

lakers game is blacked out for an hour, otherwise I would, 5-20! I'm not sure if we are going to be able to reach 30% this time! Hot


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> final destination 3 i wanna watch dat!
> 
> too bad its rated r...


 Man, the Final Destination movies blow chunks!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Why does MJM always blame the refs?


what have i said about the refs this game? are you on acid or something LOL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Carter w/ the lob, too high, Nets pull it out.

Padgett misses.

Foul called on Padgett fouling James.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> lakers game is blacked out for an hour, otherwise I would, 5-20! I'm not sure if we are going to be able to reach 30% this time! Hot


 well no one is making you watch it.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

well from what i'm hearing bout krstic... krstic can be mvp/superstar one day! So lets keep hiM


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2

17-17


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> lakers game is blacked out for an hour, otherwise I would, 5-20! I'm not sure if we are going to be able to reach 30% this time! Hot


 YES,YES,YES(Willy)Wonka is back.
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

why do we play padgett? he is the worst white guy in the league easily


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I now realize whats wrong with this thread. No Vinsane


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

james 2-6 from the floor

nice defense on him 

but u never no when he'll erupt..


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow offensive struggle


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Vaughn going all the way to tie the game up.

All we need is a lead going into the 4th!

... Cavs can't hit.

Padgett misses.

Outside official calls a foul on Cliff.

Z back in.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wonka137 said:


> why do we play padgett? he is the worst white guy in the league easily


You are an alias arent you


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

you think frank would realize that we have only scored 4 points since KIDD HAS GONE TO THE BENCH!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vince playing good D


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> I now realize whats wrong with this thread. No Vinsane


 "wrong"


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

19-17 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

James backing down RJ, misses.

Vaughn to Carter.

Carter to Robinson, misses, Carter grabs the air ball, spins, fires, beats the shot clock.

Marshall misses the 3.

19-17; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cliff wit the air ball

carter wit the bound shoots it to beat the clock swish! 

19-17 nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

21-17 - NETS


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

at least it looks like carter is going to have a good game, I hope we let him shoot the ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Padgett doing a nice job with the rebounds at both ends.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter inside, and hits again, 2nd straight bucket.

Z to James, misses the 3.

Padgett w/ the board.

Carter has it poked away.

Carter around the screen, to Vaughn, misses, Padgett w/ the offensive board.

Vaughn to RJ, to Vaughn, to Cliff, misses.

Z inside, goes strong, hits.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zydrunas Ilgauskas for 2

21-19 - NETS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wright is probably coming in now


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

wow is frank crazy? collins in for carter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

This is game i sooooo boring. Tied game and were shooting below 30%.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

All tied up at 21.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Padgett doing a nice job with the rebounds at both ends.


Good for him. Thats what I like about him. He doesn't only rely on shooting the ball, but he tries to rebound well for the team.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett for 3

24-21 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> All tied up at 21.


 which I just realized sounds like a bad porn title.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn around Cliffs' screen, to Cliff, misses.

Sasha has it knocked away, recovers and hits in the post.

Kidd is back on the floor.

RJ forcing, misses.

Jones misses the 3! 

Padgett w/ the board.

Padgett his a 3 from the left wing.

24-21; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

The inspector for 3


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

why is carter the only one not shooting it? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!!!--- nice dunk by RJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> Good for him. Thats what I like about him. He doesn't only rely on shooting the ball, but he tries to rebound well for the team.


 yeah. ANd he just nailed a three.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

26-21 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Rj is shutting down LBJ!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> why is carter the only one not shooting it? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!!!--- nice dunk by RJ


 maybe you are?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Z around Collins, misses. Jefferson with his 1st FG on the odd man advantage.

Collins fronting Z.

Collins called on the foul fighting for position.

Time Out.

26-21; Nets!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lord-SMX said:


> Rj is shutting down LBJ!


 He's done a good job on him in the past games too.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

keep it up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I really really hope the nets face the cavs in the first round of the playoffs


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

carter leads the team in fg attempts this game and u make a comment like that!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright in there now. Came in for RJ.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Padgett with 4 rebounds,nice.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

offensive foul on big z nice position collins

vaugn and kidd out to gether on the floor

padgett wit the miss

26-21 nets

5:10 left in the second


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright is in!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> I really really hope the nets face the cavs in the first round of the playoffs


 That is if the Cavs Annual Late-Season Crash doesn't happen.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wright in there now. Came in for RJ.


So Wright will be on LBJ?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Collins gets Z to pick up the offensive foul.

Our Collins has to have way more of them then 82games suggests.

Nets can't hit.

Wright on the floor.

Sasha can't hit.

Kidd misses.

What an ugly game.

Snow to Sasha, to Gooden.

Gooden over Padgett, and it's good.

26-23; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden for 2

26-23 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

gooden 4-4 from da field 8 points

nets shootin horrible


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> yeah. ANd he just nailed a three.


 hellz yea scott p  lil late but gotta give him the props


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kelly tripuca sighting?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we have to stop shooting 3's. Just cuz its open don't mean you can go 3 crazy!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

put a body on gooden perhaps?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> So Wright will be on LBJ?


 LeBron was out at the time. He just came back in, but Idon't know if they'll leave Wright on him.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

On the Floor.

Kidd, Carter, Wright, Robinson, Krstic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright from Kidd, can't hit.

Gooden fouled by Collins.

Good foul as he's 4-4, 8 points.

James back in.

James is 2 of 8... 

Good. Cliff checking in. Good.

26-25, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Drew Gooden to the free throw line for 2...
Gooden hits both

26-25 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright misses both FT's.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

antoine got hops! confidence booster to the line for 2

misses the first
misses the second =P


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright with an agressive move to the hoop. Very nice to see.

Couldn't finish, but atleast he's going to the line....but can't hit.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright to the free theow line for 2...
Wright misses both

26-25 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

no wright!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Krstic, Wright... going for the slam, and fouled.

Misses both.

3:45 to play in the 1st half.

Cavs turn it over again.

They have 11 now.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

very very sloppy ball by these teams..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

28-25 - NETS


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Do we have a shaq on this team? Come on Wright make your freethrows


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

varejo looks like carlito "cool"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic, Krstic hits.

Sasha curling towards the hoop.

Wright called on the foul.

RJ is back.

Nets are over the limit.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Foul on Wright. RJ checks in for Wright. Wright nice job, looked more comfortable on the offense, didnt hit any but its nice to see him trying.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

So sloppy yet still can be cleaned up with a moppy


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Poplavich to the free throw line for 2...
He hits 1 if 2

28-26 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

29-26 nets

carter wit the shot hits it!

30-26 nets


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:raised_ey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

30-26 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sasha goes 1 of 2.

Kidd gets the ball.

Carter loses Snow off the screen and hits.

Kidd now guarding Gooden... LOL

Kidd pokes it away, Cavs ball.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

time for vince to get selfish!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Nets% Cavs%
28.6 39.3
**What a sloppy game.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

hopefully the second half will be much better than this


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"time for vince to get selfish!!!"why do you think I said that? he is 5/8 while no one else is at 40%


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Arujo to the free throw line for 2...
He hits both

30-28 - NETS


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

If anything, Vince will look for our bigs.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

foul on carter away from the ball

over the limit 

varejo to the line for 2
makes first
makes second

30-28 nets

2:60 left in the second


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

slow game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter called on the foul.

Vagero to the line.

Hits the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Snow called on the foul. Cavs 2nd.

30-28; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

all these fouls...this game is dragging on right now.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Paplavich for 2

30-30


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Arujo to the free throw line for 2...
> He hits both
> 
> 30-28 - NETS


 Doesn't Arujo play for the Raptors?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter misses the hook

rebounded by varejo 

pavolvic for the 3

30-30


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits. 32-30 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Doesn't Arujo play for the Raptors?


lol oops
yes


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter posting on Snow, can't hit.

Sasha w/ the bucket.

Game tied at 30.

Carter off the screen, to Kidd, to RJ, hits the jumper.

James to Snow, Snow hits.

32-32.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Baby, I don't why you're treating me so bad.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

good one wonka!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Paplavich for 2
> 
> 30-30



who?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Drew Gooden to the free throw line for 2...
Gooden hits both

32-34 - CLE


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone here believe Gooden will keep this pace up for the remainder of the game?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

you know you dont have one good player when gooden is tearing you apart


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter.

Carter misses, James w/ the board.

James has 5 assists.

Gooden fouled?

On Robinson.

Both are good.

Kidd to RJ, Gooden w/ the steal.

James to Sasha, can't hit, RJ w/ the board.

RJ to Krstic, to Cliff.

To RJ, to Kidd, Hits the 3!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

35-34 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

35-34 - NETS

End of the 2nd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

James misses the 3, Kidd board, to Cliff, misses the 3.

Half.

Nets up 35-34.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> who?


some guy


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

first team to 70 wins!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> you know you dont have one good player when gooden is tearing you apart


ARE YOU ON CRACK, please please stop posting this mindless nonsense!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AHHHHH, me can't take it no more!!!!


tanana, ta na ta na ta na.....


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> some guy


Sasha Pavlovic?!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

squaleca said:


> first team to 70 wins!!


lol how about... the team that leads after 3 wins!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

I've realized that a lot of the Nets games play out like dogfights. Sloppy play from both sides. Nets seem to be able to drag other teams down to their game pace no matter how good the other team is. What are all your thoughts on this phenomenon?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

hmmmm slow offenseivly tonite... hope the nets will explode in the 2nd half onfire:carternfire soo yeah...
lol

have faith in the nets guys!! ^_^


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> I've realized that a lot of the Nets games play out like dogfights. Sloppy play from both sides. Nets seem to be able to drag other teams down to their game pace no matter how good the other team is. What are all your thoughts on this phenomenon?


Its cause they are a pretty good defensive team and dont get as much credit as they should on that aspect of their game.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

It looks like some Nets players are tired from the last game against Pistons??!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

were playing good for a backtoback


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> hmmmm slow offenseivly tonite... hope the nets will explode in the 2nd half onfire:carternfire soo yeah...
> lol
> 
> have faith in the nets guys!! ^_^


and rj too! @[email protected]


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Excellent play by...


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I was pleased with that first half. Second of a back-to-back between Detroit and Cavs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Cavs hits as he drives the lane.

RJ misses.

James again to the rim, goes to the left hand. Misses.

Nets ball as it goes out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jefferson, wake the **** up!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ using Krstic's pick.

RJ reaches in on LBJ.

37-36, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gooden spins, fadesaway, and hits over Krstic, jeez.

Sasha called on a bumping foul.

Carter to Kidd, Kidd gets inside... can't dunk, but puts it up, is fouled, going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nice anticipation by Kidd, damn rolling ball, will go to the line for 2.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd hits both

39-38 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Eric Snow for 2

39-40 - CLE


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits both.

Nets back up by a point.

15th lead change.

Snow drives, puts it up, goes glass, hits.

Krstic off the fake, goes baseline and hits.

17th lead change.

41-40, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I cant understand why people call Krstic soft, weak yes but soft?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

41-40 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3

44-40 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gooden for 2

44-42 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gooden with the running jump hook, misses, Kidd board, to RJ, to Carter... 3!

Gooden goes glass. Hits.

Kidd misses, Z w/ the board.

Snow way off.

Nets ball as it was wide, and short... bounced out of bounds.

Collins with a duece!

46-42; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins for 2

46-42 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Paplvich hits 2 free throws

46-44 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fouls Sasha.

Sasha brings the Nets lead down to 2.

Cavs called on a defensive 3!

YES! We didn't pick up the 1st of the game.

Kidd shooting, misses.

Carter to Krstic, to Carter to Kidd, misses.

Snow w/ the board.

RJ with the steal, to Carter... Carter throws the Alley Opp to RJ, can't convert.

Z hits.

Tie game.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

JEFFERSON HA)T{IPO 'bvh gndrt htr


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Z for 2

46-46


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

2 point game after Pavlovc hits his ft's.

Defensive 3 on Cavs.

Kidd misses the T shot.

Cavs lose it but a missed dunk damn.

tied game at 46 

Kidd loses it

Ray Nagin hits

Cavs lead by 2 time out nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets turn it over... James to Snow, to Gooden.

Hits again.

7 of 8.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

the cavs are nuttin today witout gooden


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Drew Gooden for 2

46-48 - CLE



Timeout Nets


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

who is playing gooden? they have to be kicked out of the nba :|


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: OT: Girl scores 113 points in HS game*

As Kidd has gotten older, he's started to take more and more bad shots.

Is Drew Gooden the best player in the entire league?

EDIT: oops wrong thread


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

can somene tell jk to stop shooting!!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

c`mon NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter stop thinking of the Kids and take over!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What the hell is the matter with Gooden? Who does he think he is, Micheal Jordan?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> who is playing gooden? they have to be kicked out of the nba :|



shut up...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

48-48


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Gooden is making tough shots. He's nailing jumper after jumper.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Eric Snow for 2

48-50 - CLE


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic hits

but Snow answers

Kidd hits a 3!

51-50 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

51-50 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jkidd wit da 3 ball

51-50 nets

better shooting for the nets


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

way to go jay keep shooting the rock!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Pavlocvic misses

RJ Misses

LBJ cant hit and is fouled.

Kidd upset at the call!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

are you KIDDING ME, RICHARD JEFFERSON WAS FOULED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!q


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

LeBron James hits 1 of 2 free throws

51-51


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> are you KIDDING ME, RICHARD JEFFERSON WAS FOULED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!q





Blaming the refs again I see.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

LBJ goes 1 of 2

Carter attacks and will go for 2

VC hits both 53-51 Nets

Damon Jones gettin boooed damn.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits both

53-51 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd stripes Nagin

but Nagin stops the break Gooden sits

on the floor

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Krstic, Collins

Kidd hits a fadeway on Jones.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

55-51 - NETS


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Does Carter have 3 fouls? --Source: CBS Sportsline


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Eric Snow for 2

55-53 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Snow hits

55- 53 Nets

Nets give it away, kick ball on Carter

Vaughn goes in for Kidd


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

3rd quarter watch


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get out of the nba vaUGHN I NEVER WANT TO SEE YOUR FACE AGAIN YOU ****ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> 3rd quarter watch


LOL. I was about to say something to that effect.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

james looks hurt


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter steals it 

but Vaughn gets blocked on the other side, Cavs get it back

LBJ cant hit, RJ gets fouled

LBJ seems a bit hurt here, RJ will shoot two after the Cavs time out.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:



> get out of the nba vaUGHN I NEVER WANT TO SEE YOUR FACE AGAIN YOU ****ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




You gots to chill my brother from another mother.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't think anyone hit LBJ in the face.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You gots to chill my brother from another mother.


you have got to cut that out


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy ****, Steve Nash is half south african.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter steals it
> 
> but Vaughn gets blocked on the other side, Cavs get it back
> 
> ...


 good lol if LBJ goes down the cavs will go on a loosing streak and we gotta better chance of taking 2nd in the [email protected]


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you have got to cut that out




I'm not doing anything, dawgy. I'm just saying chills.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2
Jefferson hits 1 of 2

56-53 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Holy ****, Steve Nash is half south african.


 what?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rj hits 1 of 2

56-53 Nets

LBJ is fine

Damon Jones is fouled will go the line

Jones hits both 56-55 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Damon Jones hits 2 free throws

56-55 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

it seems as if cliffy is scared to shoot it everytime there is 4 secs left in the clock he passes it last min...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

LeBron James hits for 2

56-57 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

go strong to the hole RJ!!! the nets in general have to stop taking jumpers.... and go stronger to the basket


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets cant hi

Marshall with a 3 no, shot

LBJ hits 

57-56 Cavs

Carter goes to the line after beign fouled

Carter and Marshall seemed to be upset at each other but all smiles after

Carter hits 1 of 2

tied game at 57


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

57-57 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> it seems as if cliffy is scared to shoot it everytime there is 4 secs left in the clock he passes it last min...


 last sec you mean lol


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

there goes da lead.. 

59-57 

52 secs left


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

time to take RJ out, not helping the team at all now


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

57-59 - CLE


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Yo, what's our record for being tied after 3 quarters?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

59-59


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

James drives and lays it up

Cavs lead by 2

Carter with a be-au-ti-ful shot

tied at 59

Damon jones hits a 3

62-59 Cavs


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Damon Jones for 3

59-62 - CLE


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah mayne, I think LBJ is starting to take over.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man wtf get the lead before the 4th starts


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:none:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett for 3

62-62


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

and Inspector hits a 3

tied game at 62


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> wow worst Free throw shooting team in the league what a freakin joke


shut the **** up!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

:44.9 NJ - V. Carter drives to the hoop for a layup
1:01 CLE - L. James drives to the hoop for a layup
1:16 NJ - V. Carter hits the second free throw
1:16 NJ - S. Padgett enters game for N. Krstic
1:16 NJ - V. Carter misses the first free throw
1:16 CLE - Shooting foul on L. Jackson
1:44 CLE - L. James makes a 19-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: L. Jackson
1:51 CLE - L. Jackson offensive rebound
1:52 CLE - D. Marshall misses a 24-foot three-pointer from the right wing
2:05 CLE - L. James defensive rebound


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Padgett, DEEP 3!!! to tie it going into the 4th.

We have stats on that?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

62-62
End of the 3rd


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

**** vince why couldnt u have made that free throw that was the game!! what does have the nets ever been tied after 3 this year?????


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

****ing scotty p!! That cracker is ****ing awsome!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

62-62 End 3

RJ Poster in new Slam Mag


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> :44.9 NJ - V. Carter drives to the hoop for a layup
> 1:01 CLE - L. James drives to the hoop for a layup
> 1:16 NJ - V. Carter hits the second free throw
> 1:16 NJ - S. Padgett enters game for N. Krstic
> ...



Umm whats your point


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is Wonka human?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

woohoo we're not trailing after 3... :knocks on wood:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> ****ing scotty p!! That cracker is ****ing awsome!!!




I don't think you should have said that, dawgy.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ to Padgett, DEEP 3!!! to tie it going into the 4th.
> 
> We have stats on that?
> 
> -Petey


<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>32</td><td>7-13</td><td>1-2</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>24</td><td>4-11</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>18</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>31</td><td>3-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>21</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jeff McInnis, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zoran Planinic, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>13</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Linton Johnson, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Scott Padgett, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*22-59*</td><td>*4-9*</td><td>*11-17*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*59*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank dont sit vince in the 4rth if u know whats good for u we dont play till sat!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"shut the **** up!" its a fact, we shoot what 72%? and your gonna flame me for stating a fact? wow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

squaleca said:


> **** vince why couldnt u have made that free throw that was the game!! what does have the nets ever been tied after 3 this year?????


Its just a stat, thoes guys out there probably dont care about it. As long as they dont give up on themselves and play hard then they should win.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

isn't 72% about the average?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James for 2

62-64 - CLE


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

was jefferson not fouled!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5 on 1 what are u fn kidding me

lefraud goes crazy in 4th


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Knowing Frank, yes, he'll sit Carter and Kidd until LBJ picks up his triple-dub and blows up in our face.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Game over


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Start of 4th

James hits

VC misses a shot

Damon Jones hits a 3

67-62 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Damon Jones for 3

62-67 - CLE


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

lebron is getting on a roll 70-62 and everyone on our team is ice cold


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 5 on 1 what are u fn kidding me
> 
> lefraud goes crazy in 4th


 don't worry buddy... we still have that vince carter guy!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc 0 for 3 since i turned it on


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

lebron heating up oh oh!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya now its over
8-0 run to start quarter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

LBJ with a shot and gets the foul

Nets take time out


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

8-0 run in 1 minute lol


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamit


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is vince shootin so many jumpers


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

**** people we still gotta chance!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter 15 your the second biggest moron on this board!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> ya now its over
> 8-0 run to start quarter


i never want to see you on this board again.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wow most nets fans are so negitive! 7pts with 11min left is very possible!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

all of vinces misses have come from the same area and yet he wont drive to the paint, is he scared? maybe thinks he will break a nail?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

shut up, we got to shoot lights out to win games especially down 8 after 3

because of no inside presence

wow jason collins 3.4 ppg 4.0 rpg is the starting pf and krstic gets what 6 rebs

10 rebs for pf and center starters.

good job thorn


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

LeBron James hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1 more...
James hits it

62-70 - CLE


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i never want to see you on this board again.


 chill mjm... and i don't think you have the power on this board to make threats like that!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

64-70 - CLE


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Vince with the reverse


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter 15 calm down


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LeBron 7 points in 4th

2 minutes in


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

LeBron James to the free throw line for 2...
James hits both

64-72 - CLE


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

23-21, not bad...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter hits

LBJ drives and gets fouled

LBJ hits both

72-64 Cavs

We need a run here

Offensive foul on RJ

Cavs seem to have picked it up but were still playing like its the 2nd.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> shut up, we got to shoot lights out to win games especially down 8 after 3
> 
> because of no inside presence
> 
> ...


IM GONING TO PUNCH THROUGH MY SCREEN IF YOU DONT LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> all of vinces misses have come from the same area and yet he wont drive to the paint, is he scared? maybe thinks he will break a nail?


 omfg 2 3's and we tied!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think we can blame this loss on RJ no question, what a piece of crap


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2

66-72 - CLE


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marchell for 2

66-74 - CLE


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my freakin god, cmon now.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Lebron's getting his triple tonight, for sure.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and im getting tired of these freakin road games

we played 4 home games in last 32 days


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wow


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

hit some 3pointers now


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC bad pass, LeBron taking it to rack everytime, VC needs to learn


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

8min we still gotta chance!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter 2 and Krstic and hits

6 point lead

Marshall hits

VC fouled on Pavlovic 

Bad pass by Carter

LBJ cant hit

RJ hits and gets the foul

74-68 Cavs

RJ hits

74-69 Cavs.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc out now nets will go on run


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits for 2 and goes to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits the free throw

68-74 - CLE


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh god!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

take it to the rim!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cavs lose it

Kidd cant hit a 3

Pavlovic misses 3


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is so not cool.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter 2 and Krstic and hits
> 
> 6 point lead
> 
> ...


 what the **** did i say! we still in this ****! Now all you dumb *** panzy *****es who keep on saying that we can't come back shut the **** UP!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Alexander Pavlovic bootlegged Drazen Petrovic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2

71-74 - CLE


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

come on collins


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marchell for 2

71-76 - CLE


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

wahooo RJ!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits

74-71 Cavs.

Marhsall drives and hits

RJ drives and gets fouled

Carter getting ready to check back in.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Swift, Rahim, Marshall

Cant believe we got jason collins this year at PF again unreal rod thorn why

marshall hits


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits both

76-73 Cavs


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter 15Nets, shut the hell up.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

put zoran in damnit


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

hits both


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

73-76 - CLE


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Timely illigel D


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Swift, Rahim, Marshall
> 
> Cant believe we got jason collins this year at PF again unreal rod thorn why
> 
> marshall hits


 Well, we did get McCinnis, Murray, and Jackson instead........


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

any decent highlights from this game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

marshall brick's 3 

off reb

jones bricks 3

off reb

are u fn kidding me


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

no no no no no no no no no no non noOO


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Defensive 3 on Krstic

Damon Jones misses the T shot

Marshall a 3 and miss, Jones miss and 3, but get RJ tips it out

Marshall gets blocked by Krstic.

Time Out Cavs.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> any decent highlights from this game


vc did windmill


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

grab a ****ing rebound!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is Carter15nets a Nets fan?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc did windmill


quit pullin my leg


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, Jaque blocked Marshall?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

clev 5 straight rebounds on that trip!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

score update plz


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

18/9/9


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Grab the ****in rebound.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cavs up 3

Cavs have 4th chance opprt cause nets lack of reb


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

They're outrebounding the Nets 41-27


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

5:56 - Official timeout
*5:56 CLE - Offensive rebound*
5:58 CLE - D. Marshall misses a layup
*6:07 CLE - Offensive rebound*
6:07 CLE - D. Jones misses a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing
*6:09 CLE - S. Pavlovic offensive rebound*
6:11 CLE - D. Marshall misses a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing
*6:20 CLE - Offensive rebound*
6:20 CLE - D. Jones misses a technical free throw


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lebron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

im going to snap!!!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Admin do an IP check please on wonka, jizzy, and Carter15Nets. I have a feeling that they are all the same person.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> 18/9/9


 thats lebrons stats. Good job!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

LBJ cant hit

RJ cant hit

2 3's by Cavs missed

Kidd goes for it but blocked by James, nets ball

Carter drives and gets fouled, will shoot 2

hits both

76-75 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits both

75-76 - CLE


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Is that Carlito from the WWE on the court?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Admin do an IP check please on wonka, jizzy, and Carter15Nets. I have a feeling that they are all the same person.




What the hell, I've been telling Carter15 and Wonka to shut up. That ****in pissed me off when you said that.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

hellz yea vc


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dagger


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

game over carter15


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

noooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jones misses

RJ loses it

LBJ gets the shot and the foul

hits the FT

79-75 nets


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Man this game is tense!!! All these missed three's, Lebron on the verge of a triple. Wish I could see this game.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

LeBron James hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1 more...
James hits the free throw

75-79 - CLE


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

goddamn rj we could have the lead


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't belive that guy said I was Carter15 and Wonka. Some people have some nerve.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

did mjm get banned/suspended?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I can't belive that guy said I was Carter15 and Wonka. Some people have some nerve.


i know right


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> dagger


 its true, 4 points in 4 minutes...that is impossible to make up.


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Horrible night for Richard Jefferson.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

come on what the ****! get the lead already nets~!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter draws the foul will shoot 2

hits 1 and Cavs take time out

79 - 76 Cavs.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

If the nets are smart... they should be going to vince from now on....


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> its true, 4 points in 4 minutes...that is impossible to make up.


 lol yea man wtf are these people thinking?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cmon nets lets go!

vc_15 nice avatar where is that from?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

now 3pt and vc gots another ft


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

So freakin tense.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Lets go nets!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

It's time to give the ball to Carter, no one can stop him without drawing at least a foul.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

god damnit next game vs heat

whats up witht hese hard games with superstar players


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> cmon nets lets go!
> 
> vc_15 nice avatar where is that from?



Thanks, just surf on google, you'll find it.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ poster in new slam mag who got it


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter cant hits the 2nd ft

3point game

Cavs lead 79-76


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

carter brick


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

76-79 - CLE


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> god damnit next game vs heat
> 
> whats up witht hese hard games with superstar players


 These games are a good test on how well we match up against the best in the east.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i just dont get it

lebron 1/1 everytime

he either scoring ot going to the ft line

ever heard of double


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> If the nets are smart... they should be going to vince from now on....


 well not if there is a capable person open who has a better chance of scoring on that possesion


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Stop Fouling Stop Fouling Stop Fouling


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Cavs are smart, ice Carter for the whole timeout so he misses.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

LBJ gets fouled will shoot 2

hits 1 of 2 

80-76 Cavs


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

These refs suck. They just want LBJ to win because he's the fave of the NBA.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James hits 1 of 2 free throws

76-80 - CLE


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

3:40 left :8


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is krissitc shootin


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

now its over i dont care what u net homers say


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WE lost


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> well not if there is a capable person open who has a better chance of scoring on that possesion



And does the cavs let any capable guy take the ball other than LB in the last 3 min?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Pavloich for 3

76-83 - CLE


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nets down 7-under 3 min left.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cmon nets we still have chance!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic misses

Pavlovic hits a 3

83-76

Nets take time out. Im going to stop my play by play for now, I cant type when i get frustrated.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

3:40 left :8^)


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I hate fatigue


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my ****in god.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> now its over i dont care what u net homers say


 Once again I'll ask, how can you hate something you "like" this much?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> And does the cavs let any capable guy take the ball other than LB in the last 3 min?



Sasha just hit a three, i guess sh't happens.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

were we not down 8 with under 2 to the raps!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I would probably cream my pants if anyone could make a shot or play defense


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Once again I'll ask, how can you hate something you "like" this much?


true fans get frustrated

shows u care


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i have a feeling jasons gonna start chucking 3's!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Come on we could do it lets go NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAVE FAITH IN THEM


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

LOL down by 5 with 2:50 left and you guys are acting like its a blowout


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd hits 2 free throws

78-83 - CLE


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon, VC please take over.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rebound!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Lebron missed that 3 on purpose so he could get the triple!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Pavloich for 2

78-85 - CLE


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

pavlovich wit the shot
85-78 cavs

1:50 left..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> true fans get frustrated
> 
> shows u care


 Well I know it gets frustrating. But you've never said anything good about them, and most of the time just say that they are going to lose. It almost comes off that watching the Nets makes you miserable.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow we were raped on the boards and it wasnt collins fault, pretty much RJ's and carters guys getting the boards


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 3

81-85 - CLE


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn it


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

RJ WIT THE 3 WIT A HAND IN HIS FACE

85-84 cavs


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my ****in god. ****in Paploich or whetever the **** his name is.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

omfg kidd


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

D-Fence!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

are u kidding me kidd..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jesus christ, just lay it in!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kiddnot the time to not finish


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what the **** did kidd do


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

How did JASON MISS THAT FREAKIN LAYUP!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Pavloich hits hits 2 free throws

81-87 - CLE


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

that hurt us BIG-TIME come on nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jason, why


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i don't understand vc not shooting the ball in the last 2 min... this is just unacceptable...


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Damn Kidd!!!!!!!!!

Now We Need A Miracle To Win This Game!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

JKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID FWhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

what is the point of calling a timeout? just a waste of time we lost to pretty much the most overrated team in the league today while their only good player had a bad shooting night


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Lets Go Nets!!!!!!!!! Winnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

This is why Kidd should DUNK THE BALL.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Why Jason, WHY?????


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

was it a wide open layup


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn Kidd.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

N E T S Nets Nets Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> was it a wide open layup


 He was trying to draw a foul on Lebron


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Carter needs to hit a 3 or get fouled.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He was trying to draw a foul on Lebron


the idiot


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

aside from the kidd miss, we fould pavlovic with 3 second on the shot.... thats just god awful, he has to shoot over krstic anyway


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

83-87 - CLE


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Carter is so clutch in the fourth, unlike JKidd :curse: .


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> the idiot


Kill yourself kid.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

down by 4 with 37 seconds left. i say we foul, and then hit a 3 to make it a one pocession game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> the idiot


 It looked like a good play, lebron was charging in and it looked like he was going to block it, but didn't at the last second.

And I wouldn't say he was an idiot...if it worked and he got fouled, he would have been a hero.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Come on Nets !!!! You guyz could win this... don't let dis sorry wanna be championship contender team beat u guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LETS GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i hope frank doesnt foul!


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> the idiot


yea, go in there and tell Kidd how to really play basketball, go get em' Tiger!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Carter is so clutch in the fourth, unlike JKidd :curse: .


 how quickly we forget yesterdays game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if they score or get offensive board it is over 
if they don't 
if we don't score we lose


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't understand what"s so hard of giving it to the bext offensive player on theam, and especially when he's playing well and drawing fouls....Was that hard to do?... IF the nets lose today, it's because of that. Kristic shooting a jumper behind his range in crunch time is just not acceptable...


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

They're finishing this game with a 3 after timeout.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we should foul.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> down by 4 with 37 seconds left. i say we foul, and then hit a 3 to make it a one pocession game.


who says it is a sure thing we hit a three


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Great

Kidd with the missed layup and the foul to send lebron to the free-throw line...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James hits 2 free throws

83-89 - CLE


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

23-21

and 2nd half schedule better be easy im tired of good teams


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Carter misses, I blame this loss on Kidd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> Great
> 
> Kidd with the missed layup and the foul to send lebron to the free-throw line...


 so he shouldn't have fouled him and let the clock just go down?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

we need a miracle!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why did kidd have to miss that layup


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Come On!!!! Let A Miracle Happen To Us!-


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Carter misses, I blame this loss on Kidd.


 Why do games always have to get blamed on one player? You know whose fault this lose is? The Nets. Not Jasons. Not Vinces. Not Richards. It's the Nets


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

um varajeo misses both? down 6 with 21 seconds left.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> so he shouldn't have fouled him and let the clock just go down?



They still would've had a better chance of catching up...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

This is all on jason kidd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is kiddd shootin


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok kidd misses. fine. game over


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Now we give the ball to Jkidd. Game Over!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> They still would've had a better chance of catching up...


 I don't see how that makes sense, but if you say so.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i'm sooo mad!!!!! we might lose to the cavs


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

sorry guys game over...


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Carter misses, I blame this loss on Kidd.


I blame Carter for letting Pavlovic go off for 14 points.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Damn Kidddddddd!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooo Mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Netted- said:


> I blame Carter for letting Pavlovic go off for 14 points.


well we lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I blame it all on Vaughn. He missed three shots. 3 shots=six points=tie game!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

well well..


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's Richard Jefferson with the brain farts tonight. 6 Turnovers by him tonight. Vince Carter got the other one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sometimes I wanna hit all of our players with a flashlight.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

_http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=238626

player of the game vote!
_


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Netted- said:


> I blame Carter for letting Pavlovic go off for 14 points.


 Obviously this is Kidd's fault. Missing a layup which turned into two for the other team really broke our backs so to say. I guess he's lost his touch in his old age.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

uke: im done with this team for a while, its just not worth stress at this point


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

kidd with almost as many attempts as VC and RJ someone has to tell kidd to stop shooting!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Obviously this is Kidd's fault. Missing a layup which turned into two for the other team really broke our backs so to say. I guess he's lost his touch in his old age.


 wow


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

let the NETS SUCK threads begin! Please be4 u make a thread, remember cleveland was on a 6 game streak, nets were still high from the win yesterday, and some shots just didnt go down.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Obviously this is Kidd's fault. Missing a layup which turned into two for the other team really broke our backs so to say. I guess he's lost his touch in his old age.



Kidd just wone the game for us yesterday, he doesn't lose his touch overnight.. he just had a bad night... I am not blaming this on the players... I am blaming this on Frank....He should've known better that in the last 2 mins... the ball should be in vince's hands...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> let the NETS SUCK threads begin! Please be4 u make a thread, remember cleveland was on a 6 game streak, nets were still high from the win yesterday, and some shots just didnt go down.


 whoa whoa whoa, it'd make too much sense to listen to that.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

o well. tough loss.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol funny people. You cant win every game. Anyone seen the East of late. Only sad thing is the nets monopoly over the cavs is over


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well we have a 5 game home stand hopefully we can go 4 and 1 at least wont be easy miami and spurs!!! i say if VC is someone hot let him shoot 30 see what happens if hes not on then limit his shots!!!


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

I am tired of people who seeks a mistake from kidd to put all blame on him. He beat best team when carter was sleeping. So when kidd is sleeping why didn't carter beat CAVS. Actually I am tired of all this fights. Lets put all the glory and blame on team not on just one person. Yesterday it was VC today it is kidd and another day RJ. I am glad we aren't actually a real team. We would have zero chemistry.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Why do games always have to get blamed on one player? You know whose fault this lose is? The Nets. Not Jasons. Not Vinces. Not Richards. It's the Nets


Well said. I was being sarcastic about Carter.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Being a Nets fan comes with a ton of stress over games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sits back and watches the show


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

**** were only 2 games out of a play off spot!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

squaleca said:


> **** were only 2 games out of a play off spot!!!


 calm down. it's only february


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

squaleca said:


> **** were only 2 games out of a play off spot!!!


???? we lead the Atlantic


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

we need to play more like we did last year limit RJ role!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VS.  
NETS -CAVALIERS 
85----------91​
Jason Kidd - 14 POINTS, 5 REBOUNDS, 5 ASSISTS
Vince Carter - 29 POINTS, 4 REBOUNDS, 5 ASSISTS
Jason Collins - 3 POINTS, 7 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Richard Jefferson - 19 POINTS, 4 REBOUNDS, 6 ASSISTS
Nenad Krstic - 12 POINTS, 6 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Jacque Vaughn - 2 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Scott Padgett - 6 POINTS, 5 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Antoine Wright - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Clifford Robinson - 0 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Marc Jackson - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS---DNP
Lamond Murray - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS---DNP
Zoran Planinic - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS---DNP


Full NBA.com box score
Vote for the New Jersey Nets player of the game for 2/2/06 against the Cavaliers.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think this is the perfect time to bond with each other and get to know one another. We all know And1ABA is a confused man so far.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea i know well we got a one game lead on the sixers and if we dont win the division washington 8th is only 2 games back!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Who the hell made this schedule?
> 
> A four game west coast swing, come home to play the Pistons, then have to travel to Cleveland the next night?!
> 
> :curse:


The NBA got the desired result tonight.

No problem for the rested Cavs.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nets have 38 games left. 

Sat 4 Miami *** 1:00pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Wed 8 New York 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Fri 10 San Antonio *** 8:00pm YES ESPN WFAN L
Sun 12 Milwaukee 6:00pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Tue 14 @ Detroit 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN L
Wed 15 @ Charlotte 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Tue 21 @ Milwaukee 8:00pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Wed 22 Orlando 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Fri 24 @ New York 8:00pm YES ESPN WFAN W
Sun 26 Indiana 6:00pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Mon 27 @ Atlanta 7:00pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Mar Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Wed 1 @ Minnesota 8:00pm YES NBALP WBBR W
Sat 4 Toronto 1:00pm YES NBALP, TSN WFAN W
Mon 6 Sacramento 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Tue 7 @ Chicago 8:30pm YES NBATVHighDef WBBR W
Sun 12 @ NO/Okla. City 7:00pm YES NBALP WFAN L
Mon 13 @ Houston 8:30pm YES NBATV WFAN W
Wed 15 Portland 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Fri 17 L.A. Lakers *** 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Sun 19 Dallas 1:00pm -- ABC WFAN L
Tue 21 @ Washington 7:00pm YES NBALP WBBR L
Thu 23 Minnesota 7:30pm YES NBALP WBBR W
Sun 26 @ Detroit 3:30pm YES NBALP WFAN L
Mon 27 Phoenix 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN L
Wed 29 Memphis 7:30pm YES NBALP WFAN L
Fri 31 @ Atlanta 7:00pm YES NBALP WFAN W
Apr Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
Sun 2 Miami *** 6:00pm YES NBATVHighDef WBBR W
Tue 4 Atlanta 7:30pm YES NBALP TBA W 
Thu 6 Charlotte 7:30pm YES NBALP TBA W
Sat 8 Cleveland *** 1:00pm YES NBALP TBA W
Sun 9 @ Milwaukee 3:30pm YES NBALP TBA W
Tue 11 @ Chicago 8:30pm YES NBALP WABC W
Wed 12 Philadelphia 7:30pm YES NBALP TBA W
Fri 14 @ Boston 7:30pm YES NBALP TBA W
Sun 16 Boston 8:00pm YES NBALP WABC L
Tue 18 @ Philadelphia 7:00pm YES NBATVHighDef WBBR W
Wed 19 New York 7:30pm YES NBALP W

THis is how i see it 28 wins, 10 losses to finish 51-31. That may be optimistic, but i have faith. At worst we finish with 46 wins

The schedule gets very easy. We can possibly have 2 more 8+ streaks. It can happen.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Cliffy was way off tonight.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

squaleca said:


> yea i know well we got a one game lead on the sixers and if we dont win the division washington 8th is only 2 games back!!!


u said 2 games out of playoffs. We're not.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> **** were only 2 games out of a play off spot!!!


 Two questions:
1. What month do the playoffs start in?
2. What month are we in?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We're the only team that would let Sasha Popvich go off. Sasha punked VC


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

jizzy said:


> We're the only team that would let Sasha Popvich go off. Sasha punked VC


 The Cavs are 7-0 since Pavlovic was inserted into the starting lineup: so I don't think the Nets let some scrub punk them over. 

The difference in this game was rebounding: with Anderson finally healthy we have 3 (4 if you include Lebron) big men who can dominate the glass


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Obviously this is Kidd's fault. Missing a layup which turned into two for the other team really broke our backs so to say. I guess he's lost his touch in his old age.


That was a huge momentum swing. I can't remember what the score was but I know momentum was on the Nets side. I'm not exactly sure what he was trying to do, it looked like he might have been trying to create and and1 situation which just wasn't that smart considering how much time was left in the game. 




mjm1 said:


> uke: im done with this team for a while, its just not worth stress at this point


You sound like me talking about Cavs games


Good game fellas


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

So the Nets ended one winning streak, and failed to stop another... time for a Nets winning streak.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

jizzy said:


> We're the only team that would let Sasha Popvich go off. Sasha punked VC


Sasha has been nice since he has gotten consistent minutes. Unfortunately he still fouls a bit too much, but he's a good player.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Wow.. Reading the last few pages of this thread is Exhausting. Nets internet fans are extreme. I wish you were the Nets GM, I'd trade you Eric Snow, Damon Jones, and Luke Jackson for JAson Kidd right now! After all, the loss was all Kidd's fault LOL :raised_ey . Wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I love reading the Nets board, they have a ton of VERY passionate fans. Their game threads are like 40+ pages.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> Come on Nets !!!! You guyz could win this... don't let dis sorry wanna be championship contender team beat u guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LETS GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that seems a bit uncalled for. Don't we all really want to be championship contenders really?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I blame the Cavs for this loss. :|

Anyway...some updates for you guys. Jason Kidd passed a player on the all-time scoring list.

175. Dirk Nowitzki - 12,284
176. Johnny Green - 12,281
*177. Jason Kidd - 12,268*
178. Sleepy Floyd - 12,260

VC passed one on the same list and also scored his 12,000th point.

184. Norm Nixon - 12,065
*185. Vince Carter - 12,002*
186. Truck Robinson - 11,988

Look for Cliffy to pass Bill Russell in the upcoming game on the all-time minutes played list.

16. Bill Russell - 40,726
*17. Cliff Robinson - 40,705
*
NJ is now on pace for a 43-39 season.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Phenom, in your sig, it says Career steals:
14. Ron Harper - 1,716
15. Jason Kidd - 1,709 (ranked 9th at beginning of '06 season)

I think it's wrong. Kidd couldn't be ranked 9th at the beginning of the season if he is ranked 15th now. Just thought I'd point it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Chaser 55 said:


> Phenom, in your sig, it says Career steals:
> 14. Ron Harper - 1,716
> 15. Jason Kidd - 1,709 (ranked 9th at beginning of '06 season)
> 
> I think it's wrong. Kidd couldn't be ranked 9th at the beginning of the season if he is ranked 15th now. Just thought I'd point it out. :biggrin:


Well, it _could_ happen if 6 players passed him in steals. Doubtful considering JKidd almost leads the league in steals, but it _could_ have happened.  Fixed now though, thanks for the heads up.


----------

